# Seeking a new career in USA



## martin breffit (Jun 14, 2008)

If anyone can help me in obtaining work in the USA I would appreciate a response


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What kind of an answer do expect to this question? 

USCIS Home Page

This should answer all your questions.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Saw your message over in the Introductions section and I have to say that without any other information it's kind of difficult to help. Normally, you can find job postings on the big Internet boards (Monster.com, for instance) or in the Sunday editions of the newspapers serving the areas you're interested in - and these days most newspapers are available online.

BUT (and it's a big one), with the difficulties employers have in justifying hiring a foreigner, many US employers won't consider hiring anyone who does not already have the right to work in the US (i.e. a green card or other visa that grants working privileges). The old H1B is getting harder and harder to get - and petitioning for a foreign job candidate is an expensive and slow way to fill a position.

Your best chances are to transfer with your current employer or to have some unique experience or qualification that isn't readily available in the US job market.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## martin breffit (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks for info


----------

